# Can you prepay your Hyatt 2013 maintenance fee?



## ada903 (Apr 15, 2012)

We are buying a week from an owner who used the 2013 week already.

Does Hyatt allow him to prepay the 2013 maintenance fee?  I know with Marriott for example, there was no way to prepay the maintenance fee for the following year until it was billed.  Starwood for examples allows it, and actually now requires it, in order to exchange your week.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 15, 2012)

For Hyatt you can prepay and use the week 12 months before the use week so he owns a week 1-15 I think if he used it already.

Do you mind if I ask what you are buying for Home resort week/season and price?  Did you buy direct from an owner or via a broker/real estate agency.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Mary.

This is a bronze week, not of much value, picking up for pretty much nothing, assuming we pass ROFR.  However the seller used 2013, so we need to make sure the seller prepays their maintenance fees.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 19, 2012)

ada903,

Hyatt does not allow you to use your week without paying maintenance fee.  

If you have the contract number and you are in closing, you can hyatt vacation club at 1-800-go-hyatt and they might be able to confirm it depends on what stage your closing is at.

Yeah I paid around 4600+ closing for my silver week at Beach house in 2009.  Where did you buy your bronze week and at which resort?


----------

